
Ask HN: Good resources on learning how WebRTC works under the hood? - mohitmun
I want to understand more in deep about SDP, SIP, STUN, TURN and other terms. Also how WebRTC works at protocol level
======
indescions_2017
High Performance Browser Networking by Ilya Grigorik is a canonical resource.
Lots of deep historical and technical background on WebRTC. As well as
WebSockets, HTTP/2, TLS, UDP, TCP, and much more.

[https://hpbn.co/](https://hpbn.co/)

Then for a practical example, try this Codelab on Real time communication with
WebRTC:

[https://codelabs.developers.google.com/codelabs/webrtc-
web/#...](https://codelabs.developers.google.com/codelabs/webrtc-web/#0)

Once you are ready to build your own prototype. You can check out existing
implementations from PeerJS, SimpleWebRTC, SIP.js, and Twilio.

Although it is relatively easy to invent your own. Dedicated third party cloud
providers such as Twilio are quite mature. Best of luck!

[http://peerjs.com/](http://peerjs.com/)

[https://sipjs.com/](https://sipjs.com/)

[https://simplewebrtc.com/](https://simplewebrtc.com/)

[https://github.com/coturn/rfc5766-turn-
server/](https://github.com/coturn/rfc5766-turn-server/)

[https://github.com/otalk/restund](https://github.com/otalk/restund)

[https://talky.io/](https://talky.io/)

[https://xirsys.com/](https://xirsys.com/)

[https://www.twilio.com/webrtc](https://www.twilio.com/webrtc)

------
asimpletune
There are a few protocols involved in webrtc. Read MDN’s documentation and go
from there. I’d imagine the best place to understand specific details from
there would be the browser source code. Check Mozilla’s PRs for webrtc.

